# What does low growl mean? is he hurt or scared?



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our Golden's will make a low growling sound If they think they hear something. I also have had Golden's that make this same growl as a warning to stay away, when feeding or chewing on a toy or bone. 

I would have to see it happen to tell which it was. When our dogs are growling at a noise they have their ears up and are listening carefully. When warning others to stay away, they have their heads down, ears back, and a protecting what they have. 

I have a rule to always be over protective, when kids are involved, because if you are not and are wrong, the result could be to much to take.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Could have been a strange noise, it doesn't sound like he was growling at either you or your daughter.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

No, he wasn't growling at us. And it didn't seem aggressive at all. He just seemed confused and upset or agitated. Very strange for him. Yes, possibly he heard something that we didn't.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Could he have been dreaming and then woke up disorientated? I've seen that with my BIL's dog before.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a guess on my part, but it sounds like he may have been growling because of the noise the wind was making. 

I live on the Coast, it's always breezy here and sometimes very windy. My boy will growl when he hears the wind or the wind causes tree branches to hit the house.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

pb2b said:


> Could he have been dreaming and then woke up disorientated? I've seen that with my BIL's dog before.


I think might have been it. He looked disoriented and confused. Thank you .


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So nice to see you on here, my dogs do this at times,i know it is because they hear some noise.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

This is one of the things that CANNOT be diagnosed over the internet. It could have been just about anything. Heard something, saw something, felt something, dreamed something, scared, confused, protective, angry. 

Two things you should do - first get him checked over by the vet. Uncharastic behavior can be a sign that something is wrong inside. My old boy that loves everyone had one fight in his life. He broke a tooth on a fence, it must have hurt, and he turned on the dog next to him. Dogs do not "think" of cause and effect. It is more like pain and react.

Second - if he growls, even in fear or confusion, you should NEVER comfort him. You don't have to punish him but giving him comfort sends the wrong message and could validate the reason for the growl. If any of our dogs growl, I give them a verbal no and then put them away (crate) for a while. That way I can watch for a while and it has the effect of breaking the mood that might have caused the growl.

Keep us posted.


----------

